
Amazon, voice call update to Echo - teknoatu
http://www.teknoatu.com/amazon-voice-call-update-to-echo/
======
jeshwanth
Yeah, today I received the update.. I was expected Bluetooth based call
through the smartphone, but didn't know they had the strategy of providing
their own call platform. Anyways good feature.

